# Need new bolt for the battery terminal - which metal is best?



## jmerick

So my battery terminal has dual 5/16 posts. The gold plated 5/16 bolt is too short for the ring terminal. What type of metal bolt would you buy for good conductivity? Or is there somewhere you can buy gold plated 5/16 bolts?


----------



## Oliver

I'd go to a hardware store

These would work too

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/KURY...0200087QQptZMotorcyclesQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## bboyvek

copper


----------



## gijoe

Maybe you posted a pic, and I can't see it until I get home, but are you talking about the battery post or just the bold that has a nut on the end that you use to tighten the clamp around the post?


----------



## jmerick

Thanks A$$hole! I was planning on going to a hardware store!  I was thinking copper myself. 

To clarify this is a battery terminal that sits on the battery top post. The battery terminal has two bolts for 5/16 ring terminals. One of the posts will be used for the stock wiring and the other is going to be used with a ring terminal attached to 0ga wire. 

Here is a link to the battery terminal:

Stinger Electronics - Product Details


----------



## Oliver

Quote>


Electrical Conductivity of Metals

Electrical Conductivity of Metals, including some alloys

* At 20º Celsius, based on copper as 100.
** Per degree C at 20º C.
Note: The conductivity of various metals is subject to variation according to processing and alloy composition.


Aluminum 59
Brass 28
Cadmium 19
Chromium 55
Cobalt 16.3
Constantin 3.24
Copper:
Hard drawn 89.5
Annealed 100
Gold 65
Iron:
Pure 17.7
Cast 2-12
Wrought 11.4
Lead 7
Manganin 3.7
Mercury 1.66
Molybdenum 33.2
Nichrome 1.45
Nickel 12-16
Nickel silver 5.3(18%)
Phosphor bronze 36
Platinum 15
Silver 106
Steel 3-15
Tin 13
Titanium 5
Tungsten 28.9
Zinc 28.2

Quote>


----------



## jimbno1

That sucks. I was thinking about buying that terminal. How many rings do you need to connect?


----------



## jmerick

Just one terminal. It would work with crimp on terminals.


----------



## EVcelica

The conductivity of the bolt i don't think will matter as much as you may think. what would be more important is the contact resistance between your ring terminal and the battery terminal itself. Make sure they are smooth and as clean as possible. the bolt is pretty much just a fastener and the material would make a negligible difference.


----------



## MidnightG35X

One thing to consider is that the conductivity of copper is going to decrease rapidly if it corrodes. That's one reason people use brass... it doesn't corrode/tarnish (same with silver  )


----------



## stoeszilla

why not a stainless steel bolt (threaded in hand-tight) and a nut to sandwhich the terminal to the battery. Cover with some dielectric grease spread over top of the terminal to prevent corrosion...been doing that for years without any corrosion issues. It's simple and cheap. Just use 2 wrenches when tightening so as not to strip the threads on the battery...


----------



## EVcelica

MidnightG35X said:


> One thing to consider is that the conductivity of copper is going to decrease rapidly if it corrodes. That's one reason people use brass... it doesn't corrode/tarnish (same with silver  )


Very true, although being in the military I know brass corrodes. 
Silver oxidizes as well but silver oxide is a good conductor, so no big deal.


----------



## bobduch

EVcelica said:


> The conductivity of the bolt i don't think will matter as much as you may think. what would be more important is the contact resistance between your ring terminal and the battery terminal itself. Make sure they are smooth and as clean as possible. the bolt is pretty much just a fastener and the material would make a negligible difference.



Actually the bolt does matter, at least in grounds. I had noise. The ground screw was zinc plated. Replaced that screw, nothing else changed. Nothing. Noise gone. Werewolf gave an explanation for why this happens. Damned if I can remember it well enough to repeat it. This is alsowhy many people will tell you not to ground to a seat bolt. Most of those are zinc plated.
I'd still be surprised if it mattered in this situation though.


----------



## Bryan...with a Y

bobduch said:


> Actually the bolt does matter, at least in grounds. I had noise. The ground screw was zinc plated. Replaced that screw, nothing else changed. Nothing. Noise gone. Werewolf gave an explanation for why this happens. Damned if I can remember it well enough to repeat it. This is alsowhy many people will tell you not to ground to a seat bolt. Most of those are zinc plated.
> I'd still be surprised if it mattered in this situation though.




Damn, R U sure about that? I just bout some bolts to use for my grounds instead of just using one of those self tapping metal screws that most people use for grounds, I was going to drill a hole, then put a bolt with a washer and a wing nut for the ground, but I just saw the bolts I bought are zinc plated....should I return em? And what kind of metal did you switch yours too, you never stated....


----------

